
HN User Scams Facebook for Hundreds of Thousands of Dollars - lightyrs
http://www.thewire.com/technology/2014/05/high-rolling-college-kid-scams-facebook-for-hundreds-of-thousands/371503/
======
lightyrs
Sent $35,104.11 USD to CoinBase. Never received Bitcoins.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6929705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6929705)

------
lightyrs
I can't find his handle but this guy had some very scandalous comments on here
about a year ago. I'm trying to remember/find them.

~~~
fabulist
His handle was mgrunin[1]. He made some posts about how much money he'd sent
to CoinBase, and how they still hadn't sent him BTC. A google of his name (at
the time, at least) revealed a lot of ostentatious pictures tagged things like
#rich.

I wouldn't call them scandalous. (I'm not sure I'd call him an HN user either,
but we'll leave that aside.) I'd call them entitled. He used HN's community to
put CoinBase in an awkward position, and while CoinBase was certainly
providing abysmal customer service HN is not anyone's personal army. As
DanielRibiero pointed out[2], its not like he didn't have other avenues.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6929705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6929705)
[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934089)

~~~
lightyrs
Yes, that was it! Thank you.

